# Pas de son en mode recopie d'écran



## bhuck67 (21 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter une Apple TV, et je bataille depuis plus de 4 heures maintenant car il m'est impossible d'avoir du son sur l'Apple TV lorsque je suis en mode recopie d'écran.

Je lance la recopie depuis un Mac mini sous Yosemite, et mon ATV est connectée sur la sortie audio optique. Je peux lire les bandes d'annonces et les autres contenus, mais dès que j'enclenche la recopie d'écran, c'est rideau, aucun son ne sort sur l'ATV. Je tenté pas mal de réglage, même une connexion en HDMI seule. Rien à faire, aucun son.
Je fais le test depuis iTunes, en lançant un album. La recopie vidéo quant à elle s'effectue parfaitement ... Je suis totalement sec là, et forcément incroyablement déçu par mon achat...

B.


----------



## bhuck67 (21 Août 2015)

J'ai fini par trouver la solution, un truc stupide : le volume était au minimum au niveau du clavier. Comme il n'agit pas sur la sortie HDMI locale, je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement 

Du coup, j'ai acheté l'app VLC Remote avec laquelle je peux contrôler VLC depuis le canapé, en mode recopie depuis le mac mini. Excellent !

B.


----------

